# 1935 20" skippy airflow



## redline1968 (Oct 15, 2020)

I thought id post some pics of my  large size 20" tricycle.. its a skippy airflow with built in headlight.. missing the lense light guts.  It is original paint . Made of one piece cast aluminum frame.. very heavy.. dont know if there are missing parts on it.. any pics of a complete one would be nice..


----------



## cr250mark (Oct 16, 2020)

Nice find 
37 I believe - aluminum bodied 
No light 
Jeweled aluminum nose cone 
Your seat is similar but not early enough 
See Picts. Below to reference 
Original ad 
Old trike I sold to colin 

thanks for posting - not to common to see 

mark


----------



## 1motime (Oct 16, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> Nice find
> 37 I believe - aluminum bodied
> No light
> Jeweled aluminum nose cone
> ...



Beautiful trike!  Very sophisticated styling.  It is HEAVY especially in the 20" size!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Here is the 12" pneumatic tire version-still heavy! V/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Oct 16, 2020)

That poor little thing is screaming out for some attention.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Yep it'll be in the queue when I get back! V/r Shawn


1motime said:


> That poor little thing is screaming out for some attention.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks ..I noticed a difference in fender flairs.. possibly differences in years of production and a clue to dating it?


----------

